# Your Halloween Party dates



## IshWitch

Ours is going to be Oct. 27th and everyone is invited!
:jol: 
Especially all you Floridians!
:jol: :jol: :jol:


----------



## trishaanne

Ours is October 20th, it's been booked for two years since our DJ is booked that far in advance. Anyone within driving distance of NJ is welcome, and even those that aren't can attend if you want to make the trip. Probably about 125-150 people, with the haunters that travelled to get here spending the night at my house for a Haunters Slumber Party. Anyone interested let me know and I'll send you a coffin, I mean, invitation, as soon as they are finished. First reserved get the actual bedrooms....everyone else will be on air mattresses or wherever we can fit you. Oh, but MsWicked has first dibs on sleeping on the pool table!


----------



## Lilly

Ours will be on Oct. 27 ...starts 7 pm till?? and/or then continues when we get up for Bloody Mary Sunday.
also a BYOB... but we provide the beer and soda and food
We do the same if you are staying reserve your spot, but bring your blanket and pillow...or you can set a tent up if you want.
If you in the area of Waterford,WI that night look for the big bon fire by the river and that be us. Stop on in.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

trishaanne said:


> Ours is October 20th, it's been booked for two years since our DJ is booked that far in advance. Anyone within driving distance of NJ is welcome, and even those that aren't can attend if you want to make the trip. Probably about 125-150 people, with the haunters that travelled to get here spending the night at my house for a Haunters Slumber Party. Anyone interested let me know and I'll send you a coffin, I mean, invitation, as soon as they are finished. First reserved get the actual bedrooms....everyone else will be on air mattresses or wherever we can fit you. Oh, but MsWicked has first dibs on sleeping on the pool table!


That's right - the pool table is mine, ALL MINE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Troy

Oct. 27th all welcome.


----------



## NATUREPIXIE

Mine is going to be October 20th


----------



## Hellrazor

Ours will be October 27th as well. EEEP Im sooo excited already!!!

Its a BYOB & B party for us. we have such diverse drinking habits within our friends so pretty much all of our partys are BYOB. I have mix and punches etc... but thats about it. 

The extra B is blankets. We have lots but mostly everyone crashes as most of our friends are from out of town. Everyone is invited from here too! RSVP!!!

Last year I made a punch... My hubby was telling everyone to drink it. All they guys were filling up on this punch and as I am refilling it thinking my punch was the best in the world.. It came out that my Hubby thought it was alcoholic...LOL it wasnt. It was for the pregnant ladies that were there LOL. So the guys, who are heavy drinkers were thinking it was the best alcoholic punch and were wasting their stomach room. I laughed so hard when my hubby said he was drunk off of it.


----------



## trishaanne

Our's is BYOB too for the same reason. However, for all the haunters that are coming from out of state, I will be supplying alcohol for them if they tell me what it is they drink. If they are traveling to visit us, the least I can do is buy them alcohol ....except Vlad, he still has to bring his own. I'll buy some for Blackcat though!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

trishaanne said:


> Our's is BYOB too for the same reason. However, for all the haunters that are coming from out of state, I will be supplying alcohol for them if they tell me what it is they drink. If they are traveling to visit us, the least I can do is buy them alcohol ....except Vlad, he still has to bring his own. I'll buy some for Blackcat though!


Just put the wine next to my pillow on the pooltable...


----------



## Troy

trishaanne said:


> Our's is BYOB too for the same reason. However, for all the haunters that are coming from out of state, I will be supplying alcohol for them if they tell me what it is they drink. If they are traveling to visit us, the least I can do is buy them alcohol ....except Vlad, he still has to bring his own. I'll buy some for Blackcat though!


I supply the booze...You guys need to plan to spend the Night along with Vlad & Blackcat.


----------



## IshWitch

We do a BYOB too, and we have a bunch of different kinds of juice and soda, but we generally set out lots of mixer liquor too for concocting potions. Things like blue Curacao, melon and other things to make green drinks and try fun mixed drinks.


----------



## JohnnyL

Love Manor will be opening it's door for our annual costume party on October 27th, Saturday.


----------



## Uruk-Hai

We're having a party on the 27th as well but it will be during that day for about 13 little 2 year olds and their families! Everyone had heard about our decorations and wanted to come out and see them, so we're hosting our monthly get-together. All the little girls will be in costume - should be cute. I'll have to tone-down a few of the props though or keep them in the background. Anyone know any good games for kids that small? I saw something on-line about "pin the wart on the witch" that I can do with velcro instead of a pin but I'm sort of at a loss for other activites. In another thread I saw some amazing graveyard cupcakes we'll try and make. Last year someone made great witch's finger cookies with an almond for the fingernail.


----------



## Samhain

I can't decide whether to have it on the 27th of Oct or the 3rd of Nov. I think that if I have it on the 3rd, I can get all those last minute halloween things cheap in the left over sales.


----------



## Lilly

Uruk..
heres a bunch of games for kids... also check out the other stuff for other ideas
http://familyfun.go.com/games/indoor-outdoor-games/specialfeature/halloween-games-ms/
heres my recipe for witches fingers you can substitue cookie dough instead
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=6060


----------



## Lagrousome

Uruk,
Some neighbors of ours do a halloween party also for their grandkids and last year they did a "carnival" theme. The only game I can remember was a "toss" game with rings, but you tossed them onto arm &/or leg bones sticking up from a board. Thought it was really cute.


----------



## Uruk-Hai

Thanks Lagrousome, that toss game sounds fun, I'll definitely do it. Thanks also Lilly. Some of the games on that site will be too old for the little ones I've got coming but there were lots of other ideas. The recipe sounds (and looks!) great. Thanks again.


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse

I'm having a "Spooks in September" because my bestest friend is moving out of town the first of October and I have to have one last Halloween party with him. Even if it's not actually on Halloween...

Still working on a date too.


----------



## jodi

we have ours on the friday before halloween...my hubby works Sunday mornings and since he's the preacher, he can't really skip church


----------



## Ghoulbug

As Lilly said..the party this year is oct 27th..yeah it is a BYOB but she does supply beer and mixer stuff plus all the jell-o shots..the specialty shots and this year...suck and blows...


----------



## jodi

we usually do a "special drink" (last year was bloody marys) and supply everything for that. we never thought of asking our friends to supply their own, but they do know ahead of time what we're serving so they could if they wanted to. Of course, we do offer something milder for our kids and those who don't drink or who have had enough but are still thirsty.


----------



## Lagrousome

I'm thinking of doing some type of "limbo" line for the kids (and any of us older folks that are still flexible), but I want to make the limbo stick look like a big ol' bone or something..... just a thought right now.


----------



## Lilly

La grou
find one of those pool noodles and make that your limbo stick maybe
least when it falls it wont hurt


----------



## Lagrousome

Oh Great Idea Lilly! Thanks. I have some of those laying around in the garage!


----------



## ScareShack

doing one first week or so in oct. not sure of excat date yet, i'll post info soon. And I do expect all u guys to be here.
Feel free to bring a tent for the back yard if u dont want to grab a hotel.
also bring some props for sale, as that day prior to the party will be our local sale wich is advertised locally.
Costumes will be a must...well kinda, food and drinks provided(expect alcoholic drinks, bring ur own). Music, fire and bbq food on me. I have limited space inside for those who need to stay overnight, so let me know if needed.
I'll list more info on when and full details and who is coming once i secure the date!


----------



## PirateChris

I'm so glad this thread is here. I was a little worried that our October 20th date was a little too early. Last year we had a problem with too many drop ins. :googly: You know, the ones that want to be sure they show to our party, but they have another 1 or 4 to go to? We want people to come and stay this year, so we decided to have it the week before everyone would be doing theirs. Since we are having a Pirate themed party, we are supplying the food, grog and sodas. Pretty much anything else will by BYOB. Unless I find a deal on some wine or something. I'm putting together a treasure hunt that I hope will be lots of fun...:xbones: 

Okay, I think that's the longest post I've posted yet. Can't wait for the big day!


----------



## jackielantern

Ours is Oct 27th as well. I supply the food & spiked punch, some beer, but mostly BYOB.

We have quite a few that cannot come due to schedule conflicts, but we still manage to have around 60 people show. Years ago I really should've designed some kind of guest book. I think it would be interesting to see who's attended over the past 12 yrs.


----------



## Big Howlin

If i lived near any of you guys I would come... :,(


----------



## slimy

We used to do ours a week before as well, to avoid conflicts with other parties. Now, screw it. Our party kicks the butt of the conflicting party, trust me. You wanna come, come on. Friday Oct 26. 

We budget for this all year, so one night out of 365 we party like rock stars. All the food, drink ( LOTS of drink), entertainment and whatever else you could possibly want ( did I mention LOTS of drink?) All provided by me. All I ask is that you bring a pumpkin. And wear a costume. You don't get in without them. 

I can hardly wait.


----------



## jackielantern

What do you do with all the pumpkins Slimy?

We were the first of all our friends to have a party so I figure I have seniority. I actually wouldn't mind passing off the torch..but nobody wants it.

What kind of entertainment do you provide? We simply play good tunes & have a stage with props on it & let our guests entertain each other. It's pretty hilarious actually.


----------



## Evil Eyes

I think I will fly in my private jet to all of your parties this year. I'll only get to stay 30 minutes at each house or I won't make them all. It that OK? (Just kidding).

I will have my party on Oct. 27th as well. I hate to do it because of all the parties that night but I'm afraid that most people are not in the mood the week before or don't have their costumes until the last minute. Shocking for us halloween fanatics, but true.

I will have at least 100 people. I supply all of the beer, wine, soda, but for the hard liquor I make an evil punch served in a cauldron with a ring of fire below it. The beer is chilled in a coffin that we made. I drive myself crazy making all of the food myself and it's not your typical fare. I have hand molds, fingers, mice, a head and handpainted cookies along with many other things. If it's not gross looking I put a coffin namecard with each item and call it something gross. I serve it on a table with lots of black lace, candles, bugs and jars with heads, brains, hands in them that I light up. This year I think I'll cut back on the food. Everyone says they just enjoy coming to see my decorations so maybe I'll cut myself some slack and keep it simple.

After that day I will have people calling from all over town to come over and see my house. I don't mind showing it off sometimes but other times they want to come late at night or with small children and it gets to be a hassle.


----------



## Beth

October 27th. From 6 to 10, it's the haunted barn (with the kiddies). After they go home we sit around the fire pit and drink our warm "apple pie"!!! (EverClear, Captain Morgan, Apple juice and cinnamon sticks!!! Mmmmm, mmmmmm!!) BYOB if you want anything else!!!


----------



## jackielantern

*apple pie*

Beth,
I've had that version of apple pie. I certainly thought it was yummy that night! (I didn't get out of bed until 7pm the next day.)   It's been almost 3 years since I've touched the stuff.


----------



## Big Howlin

Put the recipe in the recipe thread! I wanna know how to make it!


----------



## jackielantern

PUT A WARNING LABEL ON THAT RECIPE!! 

Big Howlin - Heads up! It will sneak up & kick you square in the a$$ & make you say things you never dreamed of saying.

It's a very popular tradition around here for it to be brought to wedding dances. Actually I think they call it Red Eye, but I believe it's the same thing?


----------



## Big Howlin

Well I love saying stupid things as long as its not to a dude with brass knuckles.


----------



## Beth

Will do, Big Howlin. It will kick yo a$$ if you're not REALLY careful!! Whoo!!:googly: :googly:


----------



## jackielantern

I guess I told my (sober) neighbor's cousin that he was "absolutely gorgeous, the best looking man I've seen in years"

He told me that about a year later when he met up with a few of us out at the bar.  I coulda died!


----------



## Beth

My one friend had a three day hangover!!! (Course she was drinking it when the rest of us were working the haunt so it serves her right!!)


----------



## kirkwood

Ours is going to be on the 27th. Check the links in my signature for the beginning of our website. nothing active yet, just flat graphics. i can't wait for it to be here but at the same i feel like i could use more time to get everything done! haha.


----------



## Ghostess

Always the Saturday before Halloween... unless Halloween falls on a Friday, which I do the day after Halloween. People love that because some of them get very discounted stuff from the sales.


----------



## Lagrousome

Same here as most. Oct 2th. But I think this year I am going to spell out on the invite what time the kid's games are (say 7:00 to 8:00) adult games (say 8:30-9:30) or something like that so they know what will be when and I don't have 5 million little ones asking...."when are the games....when are the games....when are the games" I need to be a bit more organized this year. 
Anyone else do things at a specific time to keep things running?


----------

